# dolphin villagers



## kikotoot (Oct 18, 2015)

Does anyone else feel like dolphin's would be a great addition to the animal crossing community? We have octopuses coming from the water at the moment but dolphins I think would be great too cuz they have a sort of perpetual smile (or at least the peppy's will) . What kind of animals would you guys hope too see in new games as available villagers?


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dolphins would look hilarious. I think that a snake villager could be cool. Proboly as a cranky villager? Also a snake themed house could be awsome!


----------



## Coricus (Oct 18, 2015)

Pangolins and Lizards.

I went over in my head what they could add at one point.

Pangolins would just be sooooooooo cute! ~<3


----------



## Mentagon (Oct 19, 2015)

Coricus said:


> Pangolins and Lizards.
> 
> I went over in my head what they could add at one point.
> 
> Pangolins would just be sooooooooo cute! ~<3



Anabelle though

I don't see the point of them adding villager species that look way too similar to existing ones.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 19, 2015)

i've thought about what species would make good additions as well, and i'd really love it if lizards were added to the series at some point. we need more reptiles! i'm a huge fan of snakes, so those would be awesome in theory, but the fact that they don't have arms and legs would probably get a bit awkward... i've seen fanmade bat villagers before, which is also a good idea.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 19, 2015)

id like dinosaur villagers were added


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 19, 2015)

a dolphin with  two legs will freak the hell out of me.


----------



## hulaburger (Oct 20, 2015)

Sloths


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 20, 2015)

how would dolphins walk though


----------



## Ariel. (Oct 20, 2015)

The dolphins/fish could walk on their bottom fins tho.

I'd like to see an octopus, that could be cool.
or maybe a crab.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 20, 2015)

Ariel. said:


> The dolphins/fish could walk on their bottom fins tho.
> 
> I'd like to see an octopus, that could be cool.
> or maybe a crab.



we already have octopi


----------



## Ariel. (Oct 20, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> we already have octopi



lol wow I'm smart.
I knew that. I just totally spaced out xD


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 20, 2015)

Dolphins would be so cute! kinda creepy picturing them walk tho...
I'd love to see dragons, swans, and polar bears. I also thought of spiders and jellyfish but that doesn't sound right LOL


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 21, 2015)

also, they would have to invent a new extra high squeaky voice for all the dolphin characters...


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 21, 2015)

omgosh, Dolphins are my favourite animal, I'd love them as Villagers!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 21, 2015)

dolphins would be cool, but why snake villagers? how do you pull that off without them looking like noodles with eyes and a fishing rod? can't we have armadillos?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 21, 2015)

the game needs foxes


----------

